# Old Laptop Revived, Need Help Getting BrowserBa



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This week, I picked up a cute little NEC Versa V/75 laptop at Goodwill for $12.62. It is a 486/75MHz with 
a 512 Mb HHD, 8Mb RAM, 3.5 floppy (no CD-ROM), running Win95, with a 9.5 in. diag TFT screen.

When I first fired it up, it wouldn't boot, but would only go to the setup utility. I put in a new CMOS 
battery, made a boot disk from a another PC running 95, and got the sucker to boot up and run ok.
The PCMCIA modem works fine, but the darn thing does not have a browser of any kind. Apparently,
the previous owner only used it to access the company LAN for work, or deleted any browser he may
have had which doesn't seem likely since he left a lot of other useless junk on the HD.

The problem I have is the unit does not have a browser at all., and without a browser or a CD drive, 
how can I get a browser on 3.5 floppies to get online to download an up-to-date browser? 

Going through my old floppies, all I could find was an old set of Mindspring (my original ISP, now 
Earthlink) 3.5 setup disks, and an ancient (1995) C|Net/Spry set-up disk. I checked the Spry website,
and apparently they no longer offer ISP services for dial-up accounts.

Any ideas?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick,

I've used this browser before in emergencies... I'ts only 1.4 megs and fits on one floppy disk...

http://www.scitrav.com/1X/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks a bunch, James. If this puppy works, problem solved. If it's as good as they say, I may stay with it for the little 486 to conserve limited HD space. I plan to use this cutesy little unit as a s/a mail station on the kitchen counter for the roommate's use. 

Thanks again!


Nick :smoking:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Let me know how that works... I'm thinking of doing the same... :computer:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Running Windows 95, eh? With a working floppy and modem? Well, the setup programs for both Internet Explorer and Netscape fit on a floppy. You just need to configure the dial-up connection and be connected to your ISP. The setup programs will then download the entire browser, etc. Takes about 2 hours on a dial-up connection. Hope they help...

Internet Explorer 5.5
Netscape Communicator 4.7


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

If the owner used it for accessing a LAN, try hooking it up to your good PC over a hub/switch and download IEsetup to a shared directory on the good PC and run it from the old one.

You can also try the direct cable connection option over the serial ports if that doesn't work. Slow, but effective.


----------

